# r32 wheels?



## KaRoTToP420 (Feb 7, 2008)

will a set of r32 17" wheels from an r32 fit on my 2000 beetle gls? is it a direct bolt or will i need to change hubs or anything? and what about the pedal set? i just think they look hott


----------



## jhicken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: r32 wheels? (KaRoTToP420)*

Yes, you'll need longer lug nuts though.
-jeffrey


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: r32 wheels? (KaRoTToP420)*

As far as I know, all MKIV VW wheels are interchangeable using factory lug bolts.
The R32 wheels are 18", not 17" BTW (assuming you are talking about OEM R32 "Aristo's")

















_Modified by blkpain1.8t at 9:00 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: r32 wheels? (blkpain1.8t)*

Either the 18" Aristo or the 17" Arietta (baby aristo) will fit using your stock lug bolts. Bolt them on and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaRoTToP420 (Feb 7, 2008)

i was lookin on ebay and they said they were 17"s maybe they were off thanks


----------



## KaRoTToP420 (Feb 7, 2008)

what about the pedal set? just somthin about billit makes me wanna touch myself


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (KaRoTToP420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhicken* »_Yes, you'll need longer lug nuts though.

No, you don't.
All the OEM wheels from the MK4 take the SAME ball-seat lug bolts when NOT using spacers.

_Quote, originally posted by *KaRoTToP420* »_will a set of r32 17" wheels from an r32

The OEM wheels on a .:R32 are 18" x 7.5"; they are called 'Aristos' as noted above.

_Quote, originally posted by *KaRoTToP420* »_what about the pedal set?

I was told when I picked up my Beetle that any MK4 pedal set will work.
So, the GLI, 337, 20th AE, R32, Turbo S, and even the MK1 TT (not dead pedal however) will fit.
- Erik


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I have TT pedals on mine and even though they were a pita to put on, they do fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I have TT pedals on mine and even though they were a pita to put on, they do fit

Dead pedal too?
Reason I ask is that I have it stuck in my mind that it's a different shape?








- Erik


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I seem to remember having some fitment problems with the dead pedal, I had to cut the original plastic DP to get it to fit. Right now I have a custom DP so I can't even check for you, just going on memory.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (ginanana)*

The Turbo S dead pedal is what you need. Fits like a glove, because it's made for the NB


----------



## turbobug17 (May 25, 2006)

For your viewing pleasure! OEM 18" O.Z. Aristos utilizing stock hardware.


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (KaRoTToP420)*

I would check into it. Either their size is off or the name is off. As noted above, the 17" version is called the Arietta. The 18" version is called the Aristo. Only the Aristo was offered on the R32. The Arietta was offered on the standard GTI.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (blkpain1.8t)*

arietta:









aristo:









not the best pics, but it should be good enough to see the differences


----------



## jhicken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: r32 wheels? (blkpain1.8t)*

I bought a set of used 18" Aristos a couple years ago. The seller gave me a set of lugs for it. I could have sworn they were longer. One thing I've learned about Aristos, they were made by two companies, OZ and Ronel. I have the Ronel version, could this be a difference? I've compared them visually and they both look the same.
-jeffrey


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: r32 wheels? (jhicken)*

^^^^
OZ and Ronal were both commissioned to make the wheels for the 20thAE & R32. IIRC, the OZ ones may be a little lighter than the Ronals, but visually they are identical.


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: r32 wheels? (jhicken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhicken* »_I bought a set of used 18" Aristos a couple years ago. The seller gave me a set of lugs for it. I could have sworn they were longer.
-jeffrey

It's quite possible that the previous owner was running spacers or something that required longer bolts and just didn't mention it. As for requirements, any OEM VW lug bolt will work with any OEM VW wheel on a stock MKIV application. If you run spacers of any kind, then longer bolts are required.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: r32 wheels? (blkpain1.8t)*

GOD I MISS MY CAR, SHOULD HAVE NEVER SOLD IT!!!! FACK!!
Aristo's OZ were a little Lighter in colour than the Ronals... OZ's were made in Austria and Ronals were made in Belgium.. OZ's came on the 20th AE and Ronals came on the R32
here are some pix of my Bug...
































































Now i drive this all year around
























Still Regret sellimg my Bug tho...








http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...ookie
http://www.renntech.org/forums...D=461


_Modified by Zookie at 8:51 PM 3-1-2008_


----------

